# Post your Job seeker visa statistics



## klove (May 13, 2014)

Hi,
There are lot of threads floating around with people posting their experience and results with JSV.

I am creating this thread to essentially know the time it takes to get a approval/rejection from the consulate.

How is this thread different?
Rather seeking out the experience people went through during the process, this thread tries to get consolidate the following information:

_Approximate date you applied for JSV:
Approximate date your got a rejection/approval from consulate:
Duration you had to wait:
Name of the consulate you applied:
Reason of rejection:_

It would also be great if you can post the following:

_Your qualification and years of experience:
Did you finally end up getting a job in Germany?_

Please be on topic. The above information will really be helpful for future applicants.


----------

